# brussel sprouts



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I was made to ask if any one has a good recipe for them?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Have some already cooked crisp bacon on hand.
For enough brussel sprouts for four people, a few strips will suffice.
Steam the brussel sprouts, already cut in half, until they are just barely crisp, still very green and firm.
Melt a couple of table spoons of butter in a pan, on medium high heat, add some salt and pepper, maybe some garlic if you like. Onions, shallots, chives, green onions, all are fair game here...
Lay the sprouts in the pan, flat side down, and cook until just barely browned on the flat side, maybe a minute or two at most.
toss in the crumbled bacon, toss and continue to cook for a minute or two,
if you have some, a splash of white wine, let reduce for about 30 seconds or so, 
stir in one last pat of butter,
If you like, you can remove them from the heat and toss them with a little Parmesan cheese.
serve...
enjoy!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

As a yong lad growing up in the South,we didn't....no.....never had a choice about our meals.We ate what Mom put before us.One thing we used to have with pintos and cornbread was steamed brussel sprouts with a couple table spoons of vinegar.Now,60 years later,resarch confirms that dish to be one of the healthiest things you cold possibly have eaten.Cancer fighting and BP lowering all rolled into one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm just about in total agreement with tjbjornsen, except I'd drop the bacon and Parmesan, and make the garlic mandatory. I also prefer to toss some toasted sliced almonds.

Absolutely incredible. Goes great with fish or chicken.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I roast in oven with garlic and olive oil after cutting in half. Then when soft sprinkle with Parmesan and serve.


----------

